

Seasons Greetings from Zoopla.co.uk Headers - zoopla_co_uk

$curl -I -L http://www.zoopla.co.uk/ or visit http://web-sniffer.net/ and type in http://www.zoopla.co.uk/
======
jcr
flagged. This a thinly veiled job/recruiting advertisement.

~~~
cupcake_death
Maybe. But it's cute.

